

Breaching Identity in 5 Minutes or Less (for non-programmers) - mittermayr
http://mittermayr.tumblr.com/post/30099422061/breaching-identity-in-5-minutes-or-less

======
mittermayr
I just discovered an even more obvious and easy to automate way. Pick random
words, like "newyork", and MD5 them. Then search for them on Google (or
elsewhere), adding a whitespace and then "@gmail.com" or "@hotmail.com" or
whatever. It'll show a list of accounts who have used "newyork" as their
password with a web-service once, and possibly their e-mail account as well.

as a programmer, all logic and simple. but it still is really scary.

